# Overclocking Q6600 on Asus P5N-D



## Joshua8127 (Jun 19, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me detailed inscructions on how to overclock a Q6600 to at least 2.8 using the asus P5N-D? I tried using the AI OC'r the mobo comes with but it only will let me get from 2.4 to 2.63 =(

Josh


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you read THIS thread? As indicated in many of the support threads in this forum, the practice of overclocking shouldn't be rushed. THIS thread shows us that preparation can avoid you ruining all your equipment.
As a reply in the second thread says...

*You shouldn't overclock when you don't know exactly what it does to your computer, even by using an automated tool. When overclocking one should proceed with very small steps and test the computer thoroughly each time to check that it remains stable. At the first instability issue you should reset the computer to the last stable settings. You also need to monitor your temps and voltages closely.*

I am highlighting this because each board can have differences even in the same brand and model. Taking any overclock slowly is the right way to go. I presently am getting 2662 Mhz with only a fraction over stock voltages, mainly because I dont want to risk any component failure but also because I have little need for any more. I found this speed by slowly increasing the FSB clock and testing at each stage. Once I hit 2662Mhz, I stopped and increased the FSB, Chipset, CPU and RAM voltages by one increment each (I say increment because these units change from board to board). After exhaustive testing, I have found this to be stable for this board/CPU combo at this speed/power.

So, by taking this one step at a time, you provide youself something to do and a PC that is overclocked in the safest way possible (theres never any guarantees here, overclocking is sometimes a game of luck too, some Mobo/CPU combos provide fewer/more options/stability)

Hope this has helped...


----------

